# CAM Tutorial



## Ray C (Feb 9, 2014)

All,

I'm still preparing to setup the CNC machine.  It's going slower than hoped -mainly due to issues here on the home-front.  Anyhow, before springing for a CAM program, I took a step back to evaluate some other packages.  The package called MeshCam is very intriguing due to it's affordability.  The author also has an outstanding series of tutorials that are absolutely top notch.  If you visit the website, you'll see an invitation to take a crash course in CNC.  If you sign up, over the next week or so, you'll get one email a day with juicy information and step-by-step directions and videos.  This fellow has put a tremendous amount of effort into this and it answers all the typical questions we get around here concerning CAM.

Anyhow, I'm still evaluating other programs and the jury is not out but, this is looking pretty good...

http://www.grzsoftware.com/

No affiliation... Just passing this along...

Ray


----------



## freeidaho (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you Ray!
Just signed up for the class.

kr


----------

